# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  làm sao để biết bed ổ cứng

## seovietdang

mong các sử huynh chỉ cho cách nhận biết khắc phục

----------


## panda41

bạn hãy vào hiren's bootcd có phần xem bad đấy. h disk tool rồi vào cái thứ nhất nếu nó bad thì nó hiện nên chữ b

----------


## saudom

sử dụng đĩa hiren cũng được tuy nhiên bạn có thể vào start
un\cmd chạy lệnh chkdsk để kiểm tra bad sector.

----------


## xuantruong.seo

*nhận biết đĩa cứng bị bad:

*1. trong lúc đang cài đặt windows hệ thống bị treo mà không hề xuất hiện một thông báo lỗi nào (đĩa cài đặt windows vẫn còn tốt), mặc dù vẫn có thể dùng partition magic phân vùng cho hdd một cách bình thường.

2. không fdisk được: khi fdisk báo lỗi no fixed disk present (đĩa cứng hiện tại không thể phân chia) hoặc fdisk được nhưng rất có thể máy sẽ bị treo trong quá trình fdisk.

3. không format được hdd: khi tiến hành format đĩa cứng máy báo lỗi bad track 0 – disk unsable.

4. khi đang format thì máy báo trying to recover allocation unit ****. lúc này máy báo cho ta biết cluster **** bị hư và nó đang cố gắng phục hồi lại cluster đó nhưng thông thường cái ta nhận được là một bad sector!

5. đang chạy bất kì ứng dụng nào, nhận được một câu thông báo như error reading data on dirver c:, retry, abort, ignore, fail? hoặc a serious error occur when reading driver c:, retry or abort?

6. khi chạy scandisk hay ndd (norton disk doctor) hay bất kỳ phần mềm kiểm tra bề mặt đĩa (surface scan) nào, ta sẽ gặp rất nhiều bad sector.

----------


## vietthuongmusic

*cách khắc phục:

*(tất cả các chương trình giới thiệu dưới đây nằm gọn trong đĩa hiren’s boot có bán ở các cửa hàng phần mềm tin học phiên bản 7.7 hoặc 7.8).

dùng partition magic cắt bỏ chỗ bad.

thực hiện như sau:

đầu tiên dùng chương trình ndd, khởi động từ đĩa hiren’s boot, ở menu của chương trình chọn mục 6. hard disk tools, chọn tiếp 6. norton utilities, chọn 1.norton disk doctor.
sau khi dùng ndd xác định được vị trí bị bad trên hdd, tiến hành chạy chương trình partition magic cắt bỏ phần bị bad bằng cách đặt partition chứa đoạn hỏng đó thành hide partition.

ví dụ: khoảng bị bad từ 6.3gb đến 6.6gb, bạn chia lại partition, chọn partition c đến 6gb, partition d bắt đầu từ 7gb, cứ như thế bạn tiến hành loại bỏ hết hẳn phần bị bad.
cách này sử dụng rất hiệu quả tuy nhiên nó chỉ khắc phục khi đĩa cứng của bạn có số lượng bad thấp

----------


## showhand79

cho em hinh anh 
chu doc chang hieu gi ca

----------

